# Xperia X10 root and update help.



## wraith36 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all.

I'M new to this phone stuff but not scared to try anything.

What I need to know it do I need to root my x10 which is running stock Gingerbread 2.3.3
And what do I need to do to get off Gingerbread and its more than pathetic performance.

Before I updated the phone it was so much faster than it is now.
So this is the reason I need to do something about it.

Browsing the net is a joke as is doing most things with the phone.

I'm on the 3 network in the UK.
As I say I will do anything to improve this phone if I can.

Thanks for any help I may receive.

And sorry if this is in the wrong place.
I will take a kick in the arse if Its in the wrong section.

I used the search function and found nothing.
Might be what I was asking.


----------

